# The one sentence story



## MouseWithoutKeyboard (Oct 18, 2007)

Obvious. I'll start.


Once upon a time, there was a stray dog named Fret.


----------



## seattlegrunge (Oct 19, 2007)

I don't know how this works, but I'll just add on to your story:

Fret was picked up by a family full of professional clowns.


----------



## coldmorning (Jul 4, 2007)

The clowns had intended to include Fret in their clown shows but they didn't realize Fret had a terrible fear of crowds.


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

Fret's father was a sociopathic ******* whos rotten to the core and who has no redeemable qualities.


----------



## Zarklus (Aug 5, 2007)

sdfdf


----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)

Unfortunately, Happy had been critically mauled by one of his clients the previous day.


----------



## seattlegrunge (Oct 19, 2007)

So fret decided to kill the client, who turned out to be the sheriff.


----------



## MouseWithoutKeyboard (Oct 18, 2007)

The sheriff knew that Fret was coming so he baked an apple pie.


----------



## coldmorning (Jul 4, 2007)

...An apple pie that was poisoned.


----------



## Sierra83 (Sep 24, 2007)

Then Fret banged on the door of the Sheriff's house.


----------



## su0iruc (Aug 25, 2007)

The sheriff welcomed him in and offered him a piece of pie.


----------



## Sierra83 (Sep 24, 2007)

The pie smelled so delicious, Fret couldn't resist just a bite.


----------



## MouseWithoutKeyboard (Oct 18, 2007)

Just as Fret was about to take a bite, he realized that he was on a diet.


----------



## Sierra83 (Sep 24, 2007)

For a moment Fret chastised himself for his lack of self-control, then asked the Sheriff "You wouldn't happen to have any Milk-Bones instead, would you?"


----------



## MouseWithoutKeyboard (Oct 18, 2007)

The Sheriff replied, "Why it is your lucky day, I have some Milk-Bones in the kitchen...let me poison them first"...without realizing that he had slipped up.

Edit: Okay, wait a minute. I just realized Fret is a dog. How can Fret understand the Sheriff..or even talk to him? Why would a Sheriff go to a dog psychiatrist as a client?


----------



## Sierra83 (Sep 24, 2007)

Hmm... It must be because the Sheriff is a dog, too!


----------



## MouseWithoutKeyboard (Oct 18, 2007)

Okay, that works!

So then Fret....


----------



## seattlegrunge (Oct 19, 2007)

took out his pistol and shot the sheriff DEAD!!!!!


----------



## Sierra83 (Sep 24, 2007)

The sheriff's wife entered the kitchen and screamed, horrified at what she had just witnessed.


----------



## SebFontain (Jan 27, 2004)

The following year Fret and the dead sherrif's wife, Coco were married and had a litter of four smelly baby hamsters.


----------



## seattlegrunge (Oct 19, 2007)

The smell of the babies attracted 4 hungry Jackals.


----------



## Sierra83 (Sep 24, 2007)

Luckily Fret still had his pistol!


----------



## coldmorning (Jul 4, 2007)

BUT....he had run out of bullets.


----------



## MouseWithoutKeyboard (Oct 18, 2007)

So he played boggle.


----------



## Sierra83 (Sep 24, 2007)

All the while ignoring his little hamster babies being torn to shreds.


----------



## seattlegrunge (Oct 19, 2007)

The dog cops arrived, after getting an anonymous tip from a neighbor about the 4 Jackals.


----------



## Jenikyula (Nov 7, 2007)

However, they were distracted before they arrived at Fret's house by a few mewling kittens.


----------



## altrdperception (Oct 27, 2007)

Little did he know, these kittens were an undercover science experiment in robotic form and had laser beam eyes that would cut through human flesh.


----------



## seattlegrunge (Oct 19, 2007)

The dog community became increasingly aware of this fact and decided to get their military involved.


----------



## workinprogress87 (Dec 5, 2007)

They called in all canine units.


----------



## seattlegrunge (Oct 19, 2007)

But the phone was unplugged as they were engaged in a close game of poker.


----------



## MNinja (Dec 22, 2007)

A cat-ninja interrupted the game of poker by stealing the deck of cards.


----------



## seattlegrunge (Oct 19, 2007)

The deck of cards were magical & had the power to revive Bastet, the Egyptian Cat goddess.


----------



## roswell (Feb 4, 2006)

Once revived, Bastet clawed everyone across the face, zipped frantically across the room several times, then nestled herself comfortably in one of their laps and purred, ultimately confusing them out of their noggins!


----------



## seattlegrunge (Oct 19, 2007)

This ancient maneuver is used to confuse your opponent so much that they ultimately submit to your every will.


----------



## Jenikyula (Nov 7, 2007)

Bastet willed all the dogs to walk a mile into the ocean.


----------



## cicada (Aug 25, 2005)

The dogs were all doing the doggy paddle when a cruise ship full of dog-lovers spotted them.


----------



## roswell (Feb 4, 2006)

And turned them into dog-lover soup.


----------



## cicada (Aug 25, 2005)

Then they all threw up after eating the dog-lover soup.


----------



## Jenikyula (Nov 7, 2007)

This is like a really lame story. XD


----------



## roswell (Feb 4, 2006)

...the dog-lovers proclaimed just before drowning themselves in their own thrown up dog-lover soup.


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Out from the throw up came super intelligent germs who grew 4 feet tall.


----------



## MouseWithoutKeyboard (Oct 18, 2007)

Then a sudden Morgan-Freeman sort of voice asks "Where is Fret?"


----------



## seattlegrunge (Oct 19, 2007)

The 4 foot parasite that had inhabited Fret, stood up and challenged the voice to a dual!


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Morgan Freeman is beamed in from the mother ship.


----------



## seattlegrunge (Oct 19, 2007)

As soon as he lands his beeper goes off; its his wife telling him evil mutants have captured her!


----------



## roswell (Feb 4, 2006)

Captured her beauty, that is, with a new line of mutant cosmetics!


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Freeman ran home and found out that the mutants had tricked him and his wife was tied to a chair.


----------



## pabs (Jul 21, 2006)

then chuck norris broke down the door in search of those pesky chuck norris fact propagators


----------



## holtby43 (Jan 1, 2008)

but slipped on a banana peel and cracked his head open on the chair that Freeman's wife was tied to.


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

His skull regenerated itself, he got up and freed Freeman's wife by swallowing the ropes whole.


----------



## Kanashi (Jan 5, 2008)

An then he died choked by the ropes


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

The mutants were filled with compassion for Chuck and made peace with Freeman.


----------



## ImAboutToEXPLODE (Nov 20, 2007)

They all sat down for some nice tea and cookies...


----------



## roswell (Feb 4, 2006)

but a small faction of mutants started an uprising against having tea and cookies, because they preferred to have...


----------



## holtby43 (Jan 1, 2008)

vaseline.


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

But freeman had no vaseline around, so the mutants pulled out freeze guns and froze freeman and his wife.


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Mean while Chester Cheeto was on a rooftop two blocks down, loading his sniper with crunchy cheeto's.


----------



## MouseWithoutKeyboard (Oct 18, 2007)

Those were not cheetos, those are dorritos, it is the return of Fret!


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Fret signals with a "hoody hoo" for Chester to unload on the mutants.


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

Toscy said:


> vaseline.


i'm pretty sure there was a happy ending to that story. :lol


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Chester unloaded the sharpened cheetos on the mutants destroying them, he loaded the gun with flaming hot cheeto's to melt the ice blocks that Freeman and his wife were frozen in!


----------



## MouseWithoutKeyboard (Oct 18, 2007)

Fret realized Chester must be stopped because he was taking all the cheetos.


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Fret pulled out his cell phone and called animal control, saying there was a crazy cheetah on the rooftop two blocks down!


----------



## seattlegrunge (Oct 19, 2007)

When Animal Control arrived they actually found a crazy cheetah which was eating...


----------



## ImAboutToEXPLODE (Nov 20, 2007)

his own...


----------



## holtby43 (Jan 1, 2008)

tail!!


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Thinking it was his secret stash of gummy bears, he pulled out the bag of "magical" gummy bears which shrunk him to the size of ants, He then ran into the bag of cheetos!


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Animal Control picked up the bag containing Chester the ant-sized Cheetah and shook the bag. The ant ate a piece of cheetoh, not realizing that it could turn him from orange to yellow.


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Ants invaded the bag of cheetos and took chester hostage!


----------



## workinprogress87 (Dec 5, 2007)

ballcock.


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Some ninja lice that lived on Chester witnessed the whole thing and decided to help him now that he is their size.
They rubbed their feet on the cheetos to create static electricty, so with one deadly kung fu touch the ants would be wiped out!


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

he came he saw and he conquered


----------



## MouseWithoutKeyboard (Oct 18, 2007)

nothing because he was thee conqueror that was conquered.


----------



## ImAboutToEXPLODE (Nov 20, 2007)

Suddenly nothing special happened!


----------



## roswell (Feb 4, 2006)

as they sat down for bologna sandwiches, and looked at movie show times.


----------



## roswell (Feb 4, 2006)

One of the ants declared that he might be interested in seeing the new Rambo movie, but one of the lice remarked that he was really not even a fan of the original Rambo movies and so he probably wouldn't enjoy the recent addition to the saga either, and besides, his cousin saw it and said it was only okay, then the ant rebutted that they should let everyone voice their preference because it's a group decision and just because one of them doesn't want to see it doesn't mean that it should be marked off the list right away, and just as the louse was about to argue back, Chester and another ant chimed in that they had already seen it anyway and really weren't interested in sitting through it again, even though neither of them disliked the film.


----------



## holtby43 (Jan 1, 2008)

Chester suddenly remembered that they were being stupid as they were all trapped inside a Cheeto's bag, captured by animal control and needed to escape before deciding on a movie.


----------



## ImAboutToEXPLODE (Nov 20, 2007)

Chester sighed and thought to himself "why is my life so absurd and meaningless?!"


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Then he looked at the cheetos realizing what the world would be without them, and how peoples fingers would not have the enjoyment of being covered with that delicious orange substance.


----------



## roswell (Feb 4, 2006)

And then I became weary of telling a story about Cheetos, so I changed the subject... to prunes.


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Chester spoke these epic words to all of the lice:

Two Score and five years ago, the prunes were prone to pro poes with space probes and won their freedom.


----------



## holtby43 (Jan 1, 2008)

The lice all looked at him blankly and asked him to repeat that again.


----------



## ImAboutToEXPLODE (Nov 20, 2007)

Suddenly, Telly Savalas jumped out from a hatch in the floor, naked from the waist down, riverdancing and playing an accordion...


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Soon the bag arrived at the Mytbusters lab, because Adam and Jamie were doing a cheeto based myth to see if a prisoner could dissolve the prison bar with cheetos alone.


----------



## MouseWithoutKeyboard (Oct 18, 2007)

What happened to Fret?


----------



## ImAboutToEXPLODE (Nov 20, 2007)

Oh, don't fret uhuhuhu....ehem.


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Meanwhile, Fret was on SAS banning people in the ban thread.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Other members didn't know what to make of Fret's reasoning. One member, Sniffle McTissue was banned for sneezing.


----------



## ImAboutToEXPLODE (Nov 20, 2007)

the end.


----------



## roswell (Feb 4, 2006)

Darth said as he soiled himself in public, meaning of course, "this is the end of my reputation".


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Then Darth realized it was only his capri sun pouch that was in his pocket.


----------



## ImAboutToEXPLODE (Nov 20, 2007)

Meanwhile the "one sentence story" thread was almost dying..


----------



## MouseWithoutKeyboard (Oct 18, 2007)

Almost....just almost but not quite.


----------



## seattlegrunge (Oct 19, 2007)

Close enough Dude!


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Yelled the kool-aid man, as he walked in with his pickle juice filled water guns.


----------



## workinprogress87 (Dec 5, 2007)

Bingo I say


----------



## estelle85 (Jan 22, 2008)

I LOVE MY LIFE.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

said everyone who doesn't have social anxiety.


----------



## FairleighCalm (May 20, 2007)

Then a terrible plague hit the land, but it affected SAers differently from all others.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

And cheese was no longer discriminated by the sa community :b


----------



## FairleighCalm (May 20, 2007)

Yeah, that too, but even more intriguing was the non cheese related effect.  (the one I alluded to ^x2, come on IofH we can save this thread!)


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

but the cheese was infected with the T-Virus...the SAers ate some of the virus cheese, and got infected after reading on a website that cheese was the cure for SA.


----------



## FairleighCalm (May 20, 2007)

Then slowly things changed for the SAers.


----------



## gozinsky (Mar 11, 2008)

Then they realized that the website was talking about a different kind of cheese. cutting the cheese was the cure. Everyone started frantically cutting the cheese and miraculously, all those dark, dank, smelly emotions and schemas from the past were released from their lives with the released gases. They were cured!


----------



## FairleighCalm (May 20, 2007)

The End...I hope. haha.


----------

